# Custom Essex build range [email protected]



## easher (Nov 27, 2006)

I took my new Essex to the range and put another 300rds in it for initial break-in.
These 2 targets were the best of the day.
both targets show *25rnds *fired from a bench rest @ 25yds with a 20mph gusting crosswind

Target 1 was Federal 185gr Match JSWC with a 6 o'clock hold









Target 2 was Wolf 230gr Ball









This gun just keeps shooting better each time I take it out.

My friend shooting with me that day was not happy.
He was shooting his Kimber Custom and couldn't shoot groups anywhere near as good as these.:smt080


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Very, very nice. Must be gratifying to see the results of your efforts.
Good on ya.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

easher, I looked up the photos and the Essex looks great. How much do you have in it and were all the frame holes in the correct places? Lastly, even if the damned thing didn't work so well, it kept you out of the bar  Regards, Richard


----------



## easher (Nov 27, 2006)

Richard said:


> easher, I looked up the photos and the Essex looks great. How much do you have in it and were all the frame holes in the correct places? Lastly, even if the damned thing didn't work so well, it kept you out of the bar  Regards, Richard


I have aprox $1000.00 parts cost into it. Thats with my LEO discount from Brownells. 
That doesn't include multiple shipping charges.
I had no problem with the frame holes they were all within spec.
Not a single part was a "drop-in fit" it took a week to fit all the parts.
I have since flat topped and serrated the slide and put rubber finger groove grips on it.
I shot my first NRA Action Pistol Match with the new gun, I placed 4th out of 17 shooters.:enforcer: 
Oh, by the way,I haven't been to a bar since being stationed in Germany 88-91 (Cant stand domestic beer):mrgreen:


----------

